# this is scarier than anything i could think up!



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

okay it comes close to what i can think up.

:shock: <----


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

That is indeed pretty scary. :shock:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

god, that thing is BEASTLY!!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

HUH?????? did I miss something????


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

click the smiley


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh, duh-uh.. lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats pretty sweet


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I have one of those in my cichlid tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> I have one of those in my cichlid tank.


Uhh, you're kidding right? :withstup:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

now that was pretty scary looking, Id hate to run into that at night!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

if anybody i knew saw that thing in the ocean the color would drain from theyre faces and they would be paralyzed with fear! gah that is scary but i really can think of things way scarier thanb that that


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

oh i can think of scarier, but i won't explain, my mind is the last place you want to be


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

That is a cool find, thnx 
It looks kinda cute, if you ask me, agree? Huh... anybody?
*crickets chirping"


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

What size tank would i need.........


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I never take much stock in recreations and what they looked like in real life. Looking at the picture it looks like the mouth opens way beyond the eye. But if you look at the fossel you will see the jaw is hinged in front of the eye socket. In addition to that look at the way your jaw or your pet dog or cat is, The flesh around the mouth starts way before the hinge of the jaw. Sometimes I think these scientists make creatures look like whatever they want them to. Since they have no real scientific proof. Hmmm, What is science suppose to be? Theories creating proof or proof created by fact.


----------

